# Attact!



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Trying to inoccently strum some chords on my guitar.
Suddenly a maiden in passionate attack,,,turned off my amp and smothered me in delight of an intimate endeavor.
Oh my..The music in my head turned to instant feelings of profound octaves and 
allusional thoughts of uphoria. I was there....wish I could stay there forever.
Alas...reality always returns, and somehow the time involved with the engagement of love,
Makes a person thank God to be alive.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

_*? ? ?*_


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

sounds like BB got lucky


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Just don't tell your wife or her lawyer, Tom.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Good work BB ! You still got it !


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh, so round so firm so fuly packed and those limpid pools of quivering flesh of two becoming one clanking together till the next time the desires of temporary madness should tagain take hold, and yea Wars are fought and Nations are taken and Kingdoms fall becauses of the unbridled emotions of a Man driven by what he cannot tame.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

.............







.....................







...............my age explains this response


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Hahahaha Way to go BB!!!


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

women are like that. They get a feeling or thought in their head and then make it happen, no warning.

I have been the victim of this ill planned, spontaneous sort of non sense.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

ERdept said:


> women are like that. They get a feeling or thought in their head and then make it happen, no warning.
> 
> I have been the victim of this ill planned, spontaneous sort of non sense.


But Tom's a bloke.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Spontaneous=Great.


----------

